# Bose V20



## LpChaos

Hello all...


In the last week, I've completed upgraded my HT system. The TV has gone from an older 32" 1080i Sony HDTV to a 46" 1080p XBR4. The sound has gone from an older 5.1 Sony Receiver to a Bose V20 setup. So far I love the way everything looks and sound, but I'm having one issue that's kind of frustrating.


I have both the BDP-S300 and HD-A20 connected to the receiver running the audio through HDMI. No issue with the S300 as it outputs a perfect 5.1. But the A20 only displays as PCM 2.0. I've tried pretty much everything I can think of from switching to optical to achieve 5.1 (the method I used with the older receiver), to switching the input (the V20 Receiver has an HDMI input for either the 'DVD' or 'CBL/SAT'.) Neither results in any success.


I've also tried adjusting the settings on the A20 menu. Digital HDMI is set to 'Auto' and SPDIF is set to PCM (tried Bitstream with no avail).


Any ideas or thoughts?


Thanks!


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LpChaos* /forum/post/12219836
> 
> 
> Hello all...
> 
> 
> In the last week, I've completed upgraded my HT system. The TV has gone from an older 32" 1080i Sony HDTV to a 46" 1080p XBR4. The sound has gone from an older 5.1 Sony Receiver to a Bose V20 setup. So far I love the way everything looks and sound, but I'm having one issue that's kind of frustrating.
> 
> 
> I have both the BDP-S300 and HD-A20 connected to the receiver running the audio through HDMI. No issue with the S300 as it outputs a perfect 5.1. But the A20 only displays as PCM 2.0. I've tried pretty much everything I can think of from switching to optical to achieve 5.1 (the method I used with the older receiver), to switching the input (the V20 Receiver has an HDMI input for either the 'DVD' or 'CBL/SAT'.) Neither results in any success.
> 
> 
> I've also tried adjusting the settings on the A20 menu. Digital HDMI is set to 'Auto' and SPDIF is set to PCM (tried Bitstream with no avail).
> 
> 
> Any ideas or thoughts?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I have the same Blu Ray and HD DVD player you have and plan on buying the V20 very soon so do make sure to post the outcome when you get the issue fixed as I would be very interested to know the fix as well.


In the last few weeks I demoed and Onkyo and Yamaha system at my house and had the same 2.0 thing happen with one of those systems when I hooked up my A20.


As far as how to solve the probelem I would say call Bose customer support, you will get someone on the phone right away and they have always been very helpful anytime I have contacted them in the past.


You should also post your question on the HD DVD forum thread.


Davyo


----------



## phoenix79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LpChaos* /forum/post/12219836
> 
> 
> [..]HDMI [..]the A20 only displays as PCM 2.0. [..]



I've setup a Toshiba HD-DVD player before and had the same problem. The only solution I know of right now is to use fiber optic for the audio. I'm sure that Toshiba will be putting out an update later to fix this issue.


----------



## LpChaos

I have no problem connecting the optical cable, but when I do connect the optical from the A20 to the CBL/SAT optical input (how the HDMI is running), I still get nothing. I tried fiddling with various options to no avail. Time to call customer service I suppose.


----------



## phoenix79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LpChaos* /forum/post/12222011
> 
> 
> I have no problem connecting the optical cable, but when I do connect the optical from the A20 to the CBL/SAT optical input (how the HDMI is running), I still get nothing. I tried fiddling with various options to no avail. Time to call customer service I suppose.



Well I say use component and fiber optic for the moment until an update comes out fixing this error According to C|Net 1080i is much better then 1080p on this HD-DVD player. Just remember to connect the HD-DVD player to the net so it can automatically update & try using HDMI after X-Mas. Hopefully by then the update will be done.


----------



## LpChaos

Thanks 'phoenix'...I'll try that tonight.


----------



## phoenix79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LpChaos* /forum/post/12232493
> 
> 
> Thanks 'phoenix'...I'll try that tonight.



No prob. Good luck.


----------



## LpChaos

Messed around a bit with the player and the settings. I have yet to try out running the video via component, but I did notice something interesting.


When I play a DVD in the A20 (like The Incredibles) the output switches from PCM 2.0 to Dolby Digital 5.1. Still outputs PCM 2.0 with HD DVD's (like Transformers). Odd indeed. Any thoughts on this? Seems like an oddity in itself, almost like there's something buggy with the HD aspect of the player. BTW, I'm running 2.7 now.


----------



## phoenix79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LpChaos* /forum/post/12240271
> 
> 
> Messed around a bit with the player and the settings. I have yet to try out running the video via component, but I did notice something interesting.
> 
> 
> When I play a DVD in the A20 (like The Incredibles) the output switches from PCM 2.0 to Dolby Digital 5.1. Still outputs PCM 2.0 with HD DVD's (like Transformers). Odd indeed. Any thoughts on this? Seems like an oddity in itself, almost like there's something buggy with the HD aspect of the player. BTW, I'm running 2.7 now.



Not everything is finalized with HD-DVD or Blu-Ray yet so there will be some bugs with the systems for the next year or so. Luckily they are software upgradeable so it should help partially. But the triple layer HD-DVD and the Bonus View Blu-Ray features will not be possible with either player.


----------



## Pocket Aces

I can't believe people still buy bose even when they have been exposed to this board. Seriously, bose is way overpriced junk. Like some other four letter words it should be censored.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pocket Aces* /forum/post/12241437
> 
> 
> I can't believe people still buy bose even when they have been exposed to this board. Seriously, bose is way overpriced junk. Like some other four letter words it should be censored.




I was wondering how long it would be for the Bose bashing to begin on this thread.


To answer your comment: I for one have been exposed to this forum for many many years and I have owned Onkyo, Yamaha, Denon and Pioneer systems to name few brands, I have also owned Bose systems.

Sorry to say all the Bose bashing is not going change my opinion that some Bose products offer features that other brands do not.

While sound quality is very important to me I do not buy a system for just sound quality "ONLY", if I did, I would probably buy only Onkyo or Yamaha.

I would list the reasons why I sometimes buy Bose products but why should I bother, Bose bashers are not open minded to any reason or opinion except their own.

ALL systems and brands, Yamaha, Onkyo and Bose have pro and cons to them.



Cheers

Davyo


----------



## phoenix79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pocket Aces* /forum/post/12241437
> 
> 
> I can't believe people still buy bose even when they have been exposed to this board. Seriously, bose is way overpriced junk. Like some other four letter words it should be censored.



While the cost of Bose is questionable it does have good sound, worth the price, don't know. Yet the issue seams to be the HD-DVD player. Are you going to Bash Toshiba or HD-DVD now?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/12241769
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> some Bose products offer features that other brands do not. [...]
> 
> ALL systems and brands, Yamaha, Onkyo and Bose have pro and cons to them.[...]



Like what?


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phoenix79* /forum/post/12241822
> 
> 
> Like what?




I guess the "like what" is asking what does Bose offer that others do not.


For a few things:

Very well laid out RF remotes that can operate thru walls and component cabinets and can contol all my other stuff.

Very user friendly systems, reading a manual not required.

Great on-screen menus for making any and all settings.

Customer phone support, live person answers the phone right away and is able to help with any issues that one might have.

System up-grades, they will apply all or some of the original purchase price of any system towards purchase of a newer system.

Regular software up-grade CD's mailed to you.

Easy to hook-up systems with minimal wiring.

No need to buy longer or heavy gauge speaker wires (other brands most of the time come with short, light gauge speaker wires that get thrown in the garbage).

Auto calibration set-up.

GREAT RESELL value on ebay.

Small speakers for those of us that do not need or want larger speakers.

The sound, personaly, I like the Bose sound very much, with that being said I also like Yamaha and Onkyo for the way they sound, but I like Bose as well.


If anyone can tell me a system that offers most of those features let me know, I have looked.


Ohhhhh, the cons of Bose, yes, they are expensive, but then again your paying for all the features listed above that other brands dont offer.


I know I will get replys to this post and Im sure most of them will be Bose bashing so how bout this for an idea Bose bashers.


Instead of the typical bashing and telling me what kind of paper the speakers are made of and how Bose does not publish their specs, and instead of the slam sayings like "no highs no lows, must be BLOWS" why dont you Bose bashers offer input on other systems that have most of the features that I listed.


AGAIN: Some of the most important features to me:

User friendly.

On screen menus.

RF remote that will control all my other stuff.

Small'ish speakers.

Good resale value.

HDMI inputs.

Auto calibration.

No need to read and learn "ANOTHER" manual.


Thank in advance Bose bashers.

Cheers

Davyo


----------



## G-star




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/12242058
> 
> 
> AGAIN: Some of the most important features to me:
> 
> User friendly.
> 
> On screen menus.
> 
> RF remote that will control all my other stuff.
> 
> Small'ish speakers.
> 
> Good resale value.
> 
> HDMI inputs.
> 
> Auto calibration.
> 
> No need to read and learn "ANOTHER" manual.
> 
> 
> Thank in advance Bose bashers.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



different people value different things about their electronics. everything you've said is accurate, and bose delivers all those things well. obviously this is what you value most in your CE purchase, and that's great.


other people find value in searching out the best audio experience they can afford on a given budget. bose is a lot of things, but even their most ardent supporters would agree that the cost: sound quality ratio isn't the best in the business, for a lot of the reasons you mentioned.


i think there are so many "bose bashers" b/c they do charge so much for their products, and do not publish specs on gear that cannot compete (in terms of audio performance) with other cheaper alternatives. mix in the marketing blitz breathlessly trumpeting the "bose sound" and, well you can see how that might get under the skin of people who take their audio seriously (like most AVS users).


its refreshing to see the other side of the coin with all the reasons to like bose, as you posted. but i think you're fighting a losing battle arguing it here. its been my experience that the vast majority of AVS'ers value things bose doesn't offer, and that the things bose does well are more appealing to a J6P, particularly those who see a pricey bose system as a status symbol.


that's my take on it, anyway.


----------



## Pocket Aces

No matter how you look at it Bose overcharges for what they sell and they don't sound good compared to systems at half the price. Even before I came to know boards like this and way before I even bought my own systems I was listening to Bose in stores and I could tell they didn't sound as good as most other systems. I came to my own conclusion that people were paying for a name and not actual performance. About all the ease of installation mentioned about bose, you could spend alot less on another setup and have professional installation and still save cash and have better sound.


----------



## LpChaos

I mainly purchased the V20 simply because I liked how everything was packaged in one. I originally wanted the Harmon Kardon setup (which was about the same), but the receiver was a bit too big (or so my mother thought) and didn't match with the TV (color wise).


I do have until Jan 31st to return it at BBY so I just might if I'm not completely satisfied (or if I can convince her to let me get the true receiver).


----------



## punkte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LpChaos* /forum/post/12246226
> 
> 
> I mainly purchased the V20 simply because I liked how everything was packaged in one. I originally wanted the Harmon Kardon setup (which was about the same), but the receiver was a bit too big (or so my mother thought) and didn't match with the TV (color wise).
> 
> 
> I do have until Jan 31st to return it at BBY so I just might if I'm not completely satisfied (or if I can convince her to let me get the true receiver).



I have owned several Bose products including LS12 & LS50 and decided to upgrade to V20 about three weeks ago because I wanted to take advantage of the HDMI connection from my HD sources. I ran into the same issue you're having now. After spending some time with good folks at Bose support, they informed me that the new V20/V30 does not support uncompressed audi, which is why it's only displaying PCM 2.0 instead of 5.1. I was very disappointed as it was one of the main reasons for my purchase (AV switching using HDMI). For a $2,000 system, I think Bose needs to bring more to the table. With all the new HD audio formats out there, I think you would be much more satisfied by going with stand-alone units. That said, I boxed everything up and returned it to the Bose store. They said they will hold a meeting to discuss the problem because this is a major issue and hope to have it fixed. AV20 sound quality doesn't even come close to the euquipment I chose to go with.


GL with your decision


----------



## LpChaos

'punkte',


Thanks for that huge update. Looks like I'm definitely returning this one sometime this week. That's completely unacceptable for 2K.


BTW, what system did you go with for around the same price?


----------



## plazman

Correct. Bose will NOT accept uncompressed PCM which is being passed by the A20, so it is getting down mixed to 2.0 PCM. The problem here is with the Bose. One solution is to connect video directly to the monitor and connect audio via optical to the Bose. You will get DD 5.1.


I wrote a letter to Bose once complaining about the poor audio support of their Lifestyle 48 system, which I own. No analog 5.1 or HDMI uncompressed PCM. For 4K that is a shame!


----------



## phoenix79

WTF!! #[email protected]!# Damn it.... So much for that idea... LSV does not do uncompressed audio... I guess next year, [email protected] it actually looks like a cool system ! But not only that, there a bug with the Toshiba HD-DVD players, so if you use HDMI audio and do not have a receiver that supports uncompressed audio. Instead of down converting to regular DD5.1 or DTS5.1 it sends PCM stereo... At least now I know why I had to use Fiber optic last time...


----------



## punkte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LpChaos* /forum/post/12247165
> 
> 
> 'punkte',
> 
> 
> Thanks for that huge update. Looks like I'm definitely returning this one sometime this week. That's completely unacceptable for 2K.
> 
> 
> BTW, what system did you go with for around the same price?



Unfortunately, I spent a little more than $2k for my setup but I'm quite sure you will be able to find a complete setup for around $2k price range and sounds just as good, maybe even better than the V20. For AV receiver, I decided to go with Yamaha RX-V3800. Definitive Technology BP7006 for front and ProCenter 100 for the center. Right now, I'm still using Bose Jewel cubes from my LS50 for surrounds w/o any flaws.


BTW, I'm with you on the V20, no one should settle for something that costs $2k...


----------



## phoenix79

Ok we have a thread dedicated to systems that handle HDMI audio, can someone create a thread dedicated to systems that support uncompressed audio & the different versions?


----------



## LpChaos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plazman* /forum/post/12247273
> 
> 
> Correct. Bose will NOT accept uncompressed PCM which is being passed by the A20, so it is getting down mixed to 2.0 PCM. The problem here is with the Bose. One solution is to connect video directly to the monitor and connect audio via optical to the Bose. You will get DD 5.1.



I don't mind doing that right now. I currently have the video running 1080i and audio running through component.


Do you think this is something Bose will correct or should I just return this?


----------



## plazman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LpChaos* /forum/post/12248723
> 
> 
> I don't mind doing that right now. I currently have the video running 1080i and audio running through component.
> 
> 
> Do you think this is something Bose will correct or should I just return this?



What I would do is connect the player to the display directly via hdmi and go optical to the Bose. However, for about the same price you can get a Denon AVR 2808ci + 5.1 Mirage Nanosat speaker system that will absolutely kill the Bose! Speakers will be about the same size, but the receiver will be twice as bulky.


In the past I have sent Bose recommendation on having flat center channel speaker (which they have now and sent me a center speaker for my LS 48 for free as a thank you), hdmi support (which the have now and sent me a free VS-2 as a thank you). They have yet to support analog 5.1 (which I also requested on their top of the line model) and they have hdmi, but not for uncompressed PCM. So they were thinking mainly video I guess.


Aesthetically I like Bose. Our home came pre-wired with Bose in every room! The sound via optical/digital is also good. However, the analogs are quite useless for HT since they are only L/R and the hdmi only handles downmixed 2.0 PCM. However, with a new firmware that they sent me, although I never use the DVD player that is in the LS 48 system, it is much better and the scaling is pretty good - it beats my Pio Elite Pro 150HD plasma! However, I use the XA-2 which is easily better than both (before this update, which is the same as on the LS 48 series IV, the DVD was totally useless as well!)










So, IF my whole house were not already pre-wired with Bose and my wife did not insist that we leverage it (speakers are in wall in all three bedrooms and our balcony in a high rise building) I would replace my LS 48 in a heart beat (most of my neighbors have gone with non Bose set ups since you get better performance for money - much much better). Funny thing is that in our building even the gym, the indoor pool, the tennis courts, the club room are all wired with Bose. I can use my remote in almost any part of our building!


However, I would say that you should consider your needs and see what works for you. The Bose system isn't bad at all. IMO. They blend aesthetics with performance and the receiver runs very cool compared to any other receiver out there.


----------



## LpChaos

Thanks for the advice 'plazman'


I've since connected HDMI from the A20 to the XBR4 and then Optical from the A20 to the V20. Outputting 5.1 and 1080p. Not as solid a sound as the HDMI gives through the BDP-S300, but oh well. Do you think the audio through HDMI for the A20 is something Bose might update in a firmware update? If so I don't mind keeping the unit.


I'd love to get the Harmon Kardon set-up, but even the smallest 300w 5.1 receiver (247 I believe) is so damn big compared to the V20. I'm going for the best sound in the smallest set-up. Maybe down the road I'll get something bigger like the '247'.


----------



## plazman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LpChaos* /forum/post/12249074
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice 'plazman'
> 
> 
> I've since connected HDMI from the A20 to the XBR4 and then Optical from the A20 to the V20. Outputting 5.1 and 1080p. Not as solid a sound as the HDMI gives through the BDP-S300, but oh well. Do you think the audio through HDMI for the A20 is something Bose might update in a firmware update? If so I don't mind keeping the unit.
> 
> 
> I'd love to get the Harmon Kardon set-up, but even the smallest 300w 5.1 receiver (247 I believe) is so damn big compared to the V20. I'm going for the best sound in the smallest set-up. Maybe down the road I'll get something bigger like the '247'.



Honestly, I am not sure if they will update the V20. However, I am sure they will provide this in a future product.


Here is another idea you can try. Your Sony XBR does perfect 1080p deinterlacing. So, you will see no difference between 1080i and 1080p/60. So for SD DVD, I would leave the player at 1080i. Now for HDM (BD or HD DVD) given the size of your screen you will not be able to see an improvement even with 1080p/24 fps. Even on my 60 inch Pio Elite plasma - 24fps has no visible improvement for me. So, where am I going with this? Well, the Tosh A-2 converts DD+ to 1.5Mbps DTS. In this case, over optical you WILL see an improvement compared to the A-20. I believe in the Bose set up you are better off with the A-2. In fact the A-2 over optical will surprise you! The best would be the G1 XA-1 (but it is has it's quirks but from an audio perspective over optical for either CD, DVD or HD DVD it was amazing







)


The A20 is passing DD+ at 640kbps, which is still pretty good but not as good as what the A-2 does. JMHO.


----------



## LpChaos

Okay guys.. I just returned the V20, but now am thinking it wasn't the Bose system but rather the HD player. When I called Bose today, he said the "handshake" isn't being accepted by the Bose player.


Do you think this issue might be remedied with either an A30 or A35? I don't think either have 5.1 output in the back (according to Toshiba's website).


Gosh! What's a guy to do?!?!


----------



## phoenix79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LpChaos* /forum/post/12263447
> 
> 
> Okay guys.. I just returned the V20, but now am thinking it wasn't the Bose system but rather the HD player. When I called Bose today, he said the "handshake" isn't being accepted by the Bose player.
> 
> 
> Do you think this issue might be remedied with either an A30 or A35? I don't think either have 5.1 output in the back (according to Toshiba's website).
> 
> 
> Gosh! What's a guy to do?!?!



Well your Blu-Ray worked just fine but the HD-DVD didn't. I've come across this issue before with another Toshiba HD-DVD player so I'd say that its the HD-DVD player.


----------



## LpChaos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phoenix79* /forum/post/12265928
> 
> 
> Well your Blu-Ray worked just fine but the HD-DVD didn't. I've come across this issue before with another Toshiba HD-DVD player so I'd say that its the HD-DVD player.



I'm going to try that out with an A30 and the V20 again tomorrow. Hopefully I have great success!


----------



## GregF2

I just purchased the V30 - feel like a sap though, considering all the bad press that Bose receives in these forums. I like the small size though and it seems like the sounds like good. Also was considering the Yamaha YSP-4000 - hopefully made the right decision.


----------



## LpChaos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GregF2* /forum/post/12274085
> 
> 
> I just purchased the V30 - feel like a sap though, considering all the bad press that Bose receives in these forums. I like the small size though and it seems like the sounds like good. Also was considering the Yamaha YSP-4000 - hopefully made the right decision.



Do you have any HD player, specifically the A30 or A35? If so, does HDMI work with the V30?


If you feel cautious about the V30, I'm sure you have some type of exchange/return policy where you purchased the unit.


----------



## phoenix79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LpChaos* /forum/post/12273685
> 
> 
> I'm going to try that out with an A30 and the V20 again tomorrow. Hopefully I have great success!



Good luck because it was the A30 I tried it with







I'd try going with a HD-DVD player that isn't made by Toshiba... or one that actually sends surround sound via HDMI if the receiver doesn't support lossless audio.


----------



## GregF2

I have an A2 and PS3 and both seem to work fine.


----------



## plazman

If you are getting video then the handshake is working. The Tosh is simply sending uncompressed PCM to the Bose receiver. Given that the optical works for both, while hdmi works only for the Sony, I am guessing that the fact that the Sony does not have any internal decoding of lossless audio may be a factor. You are probably getting the exact same audio via optical or hdmi.


FWIW, I own a Bose LS 48 and it only does video via hdmi but for audio I have to use optical since it does not pass audio over hdmi at all! So, Bose seems to have done a limited hdmi implementation. Al though the upscaling on the Bose for video is not bad


----------



## LpChaos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phoenix79* /forum/post/12275471
> 
> 
> Good luck because it was the A30 I tried it with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd try going with a HD-DVD player that isn't made by Toshiba... or one that actually sends surround sound via HDMI if the receiver doesn't support lossless audio.



Well that's just junk! I guess I have no need to try anything now


----------



## startingwaudio

Hello guys,

I'm planning to buy a new home theater system will all the components brand new. I'm looking for something like Bose (yeap, I know these are overpriced), but I need something with minimal impact in the area. Small speakers like those from Bose fit my needs.


Anyway, my main concers are regarding HDMI and upscaling. I was considering the LS 38 with VS-2 technology to do upscaling. Has anyone compare or have information about the upscaling output from Bose vs. another unit like the Oppo DV 981? I mean, if the upscaling capabilities are similar, I could buy the LifeStyle 38. If Bose technology is not good, then I should blend an Oppo player with the Bose V20 system, that does not include the DVD player. The VS-2 is a separate device that took analog signal and "covert" it to HDMI, and Oppo output is all-digital. I wondering how much this affect.


Having a single setup is appealing, but image quality is the killer driver!


Any advice will be appreciated!


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *startingwaudio* /forum/post/12303567
> 
> 
> 
> Having a single setup is appealing, but image quality is the killer driver!
> 
> 
> Any advice will be appreciated!




If image quality is the main concern dont get the Oppo, instead get an HD DVD and or Blu Ray and run those into the V20.


Davyo


----------



## startingwaudio

Hi Davyo,


Thanks for the reply. Yeap, HD or BR could be the best options. However, I have a pretty huge standard-def DVD collection that I'm not planning to substitute by Blue Ray or HD (most of these titles don't exist yet in these formats). So, what I want to do is to leverage current upscaling technologies to still enjoying my DVDs with a High Definition plasma.


I know the output won't be the perfect one, but I have heard so many comments about what Oppo could deliver, that I'm wondering if this path could be a good one. Since Bose technology seeems to be propietary, I don't know how well these compare with Faroudja, that is included in the Oppo.


----------



## phoenix79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *startingwaudio* /forum/post/12303567
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm planning to buy a new home theater system will all the components brand new. I'm looking for something like Bose (yeap, I know these are overpriced), but I need something with minimal impact in the area. Small speakers like those from Bose fit my needs.
> 
> 
> Anyway, my main concers are regarding HDMI and upscaling. I was considering the LS 38 with VS-2 technology to do upscaling. Has anyone compare or have information about the upscaling output from Bose vs. another unit like the Oppo DV 981? I mean, if the upscaling capabilities are similar, I could buy the LifeStyle 38. If Bose technology is not good, then I should blend an Oppo player with the Bose V20 system, that does not include the DVD player. The VS-2 is a separate device that took analog signal and "covert" it to HDMI, and Oppo output is all-digital. I wondering how much this affect.
> 
> 
> Having a single setup is appealing, but image quality is the killer driver!
> 
> 
> Any advice will be appreciated!



From what I can gather I believe that the V20 has the lifestyle vs2 built in it, but the website doesn't give any specifics. Analog signals would have some of the image trimmed on the edge so going all digital would have the added benefit of more image on the screen. This is done because Analog signals do create some noise and this has to be removed by the TV. But the amount removed is rather minuscule & I am not sure if it is the TV that removes this or if you go Analog to Digital that it keeps the full image or trims it before going digital.


----------



## startingwaudio

Hi Phoenix,

In fact, it seems that the VS2 is a separated device, but it is bundled in the new V20 and Lifestyle 38 and 48.


One thing I noticed reading the manuals is that the console send an analog signal to the VS2, and then the VS2 "converts" the signal to HDMI. I wondering if this digital(the DVD source) - analog - HDMI (VS2) multiple conversions degrade the quality of the image, and also if the Bose algorithms are as good as those included in other equipments, like Faroudja. Bose don't said a word about this!!


----------



## phoenix79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *startingwaudio* /forum/post/12381318
> 
> 
> Hi Phoenix,
> 
> In fact, it seems that the VS2 is a separated device, but it is bundled in the new V20 and Lifestyle 38 and 48.
> 
> 
> One thing I noticed reading the manuals is that the console send an analog signal to the VS2, and then the VS2 "converts" the signal to HDMI. I wondering if this digital(the DVD source) - analog - HDMI (VS2) multiple conversions degrade the quality of the image, and also if the Bose algorithms are as good as those included in other equipments, like Faroudja. Bose don't said a word about this!!



I guess I should have been more specific. I was thinking that the chipset, software and other tech of the VS2 is now built into the V20.


Ah the old question of Analog vs Digital... Well if the system outputs an analog signal it automatically crops some of the edge of the picture to remove the blurry edge that analog signals naturally create, so if you use a pure digital to digital signal you will actually have a larger image size. Now is it a noticeable difference, yes, but only if you do a side to side comparison. Is it a major difference, no, it's actually pretty minor.


Now with Faroudja your basically asking if Bose made the chipset themselves or went with somebody else... I don't know. Since Bose is an audio company I would think that they brought some up-conversion tech out there and added it to their systems. Even if Faroudja chipsets were included, I wouldn't be surprised if Bose didn't disclose that information, after all Bose is known for being secretive with their products. If you want, you could give them a call and let us know what they say.


----------



## JAgustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *startingwaudio* /forum/post/12314216
> 
> 
> Hi Davyo,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Yeap, HD or BR could be the best options. However, I have a pretty huge standard-def DVD collection that I'm not planning to substitute by Blue Ray or HD (most of these titles don't exist yet in these formats). So, what I want to do is to leverage current upscaling technologies to still enjoying my DVDs with a High Definition plasma.
> 
> 
> I know the output won't be the perfect one, but I have heard so many comments about what Oppo could deliver, that I'm wondering if this path could be a good one. Since Bose technology seeems to be propietary, I don't know how well these compare with Faroudja, that is included in the Oppo.



If I'm interpreting what you're saying correctly you don't want to re-buy any of your SD movies in a Blu or HD format.


Any HD or Blu-ray player will upscale any of your SD movies to high definition resolutions, so you will not need to re-buy an old SD DVD in a HD format. For example, I too have a huge SD movie collection but I can play them on my brother's Toshiba A20 HD-DVD player and the PQ is loads better than that on my cheapo SD-DVD player I have.


Joel


----------



## lalakersfan34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JAgustin* /forum/post/12383953
> 
> 
> If I'm interpreting what you're saying correctly you don't want to re-buy any of your SD movies in a Blu or HD format.
> 
> 
> Any HD or Blu-ray player will upscale any of your SD movies to high definition resolutions, so you will not need to re-buy an old SD DVD in a HD format. For example, I too have a huge SD movie collection but I can play them on my brother's Toshiba A20 HD-DVD player and the PQ is loads better than that on my cheapo SD-DVD player I have.
> 
> 
> Joel



JAgustin is right - Bluray and HD DVD players can play (and upscale) standard DVDs, so if you get a new player, you aren't ditching your current collection. It isn't necessary for you to repurchase all of the movies you already own. I can't speak for the Bluray players out there, but the Toshiba HD DVD players do a very good job of upscaling DVDs. That said, this doesn't make standard DVDs high definition. Good HD DVD or Bluray discs will blow away standard DVDs, regardless of whether or not the DVDs are upscaled. However, JAgustin is correct in that you don't need to repurchase your existing collection on a new format unless you want them with even better picture and sound than your DVDs have.


----------



## startingwaudio

Gentlemen,

Thanks for all your feedback. It has been very informative!!


I think I will have to select the V20 and will buy an Oppo player for my SD DVDs... and later I will buy a HD player...not sure BR or HD; that another whole topic!


----------



## GregF2

Has anyone else purchased the V20 or V30 yet and if so how about some reviews? Thanks!


----------



## Dave80

Is there any difference between getting a V20 and a VS-2? I'm looking into whether to get a V20 and separate components or a Lifestyle and a vs-2 and connect an HD or BR player. Looking for suggestions.....


----------



## phoenix79

4 noticeable differences. V-Class does not come with an internal DVD player (so an extra video input is given), Video and audio is in one unit and not separate, more fiber optic/toslink inputs & V-Class can support HDMI audio. Did I miss anything? Essentially the V-Class is much more like a normal receiver.


----------



## Dave80

Thanks, so basically it would be pointless to buy a v20, I should just get a vs-2, because from what i can find on the internet there is really no difference between digital coaxial or fiber optic and audio through hdmi, they are all digital sources and will sound the same. Is this correct? Also, do you know if the lifestyle dvd player will get upconverted or should I get a hd-dvd or blu ray player?


----------



## phoenix79

Yea the dvd would be upconverted..... you only really notice the improvements of fiber optic over long distances... and hdmi audio only removes one extra cable.... but I'd still say go for the v20 or v30, but if the dvd systems work for you then enjoy  I'd say wait on the high def dvd players for one thing blu-ray 1.1 just came out and only a few players support it and tipple layer hd-dvd's wont be supported on current hd-dvd players.


----------



## help_me_please

Greetigns to the AVS forum community!

First time poster so please go easy on me if I don't get all the terms right!









I've been reading on this site for the past month or so since I'm interested in getting some surround sound going with my 37" LG lcd. So far I've spent time reading on Onkyo, Yamaha and even Sony receivers and they are all great machines with plenty of positives but I'm also interested in the BoseV20 because of it's size and simplicity. Yes the sellsman put me infront of the setup in the store and did sound pretty good, although I doubt I will set up 5.1 speakers with in a 5 feet radius around me right?










Other recievers have all their details out in the open like power per channel video processors information hdmi version and lots more, but all I get from the BB website is unavailable. I'd like to make some comparisons. I still watch alot of SD satellite, how good would the V20 be at sharpenning the image? Like a Faroudja? Or upconverting my SD dvds from a old dvd player? What kind of video upscaler chip is there? Will it upscale from ALL inputs? (svideo, composite, componant AND HDMI?) 1080p pass through with no downconversion? So many questions










Right now I'm in the situation where I am starting from scratch. I've got the lcd Tv but that's it! I'd be building around a system (hopefully the v20). I'm not looking to rip my roof off either, just something with a nice kick and clear sound. Reading this thread got my attention cause I don't know how future proof this sysrtem really is. Reading posts like this:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plazman* /forum/post/12247273
> 
> 
> Correct. Bose will NOT accept uncompressed PCM which is being passed by the A20, so it is getting down mixed to 2.0 PCM. The problem here is with the Bose. One solution is to connect video directly to the monitor and connect audio via optical to the Bose. You will get DD 5.1.PCM. For 4K that is a shame!



aren't very incouraging. Maybe you guys can help me out by explaining to me what players would be best compatible with the V20 just with HDMI or component to get the best possible sound.


Is this system also have dts-hd? dolby true hd?


Any information would be very appreciated and I am very aware of Bose bashing, I can do with out.


Thank you.


----------



## help_me_please

bump...


----------



## carl.s

I'm one of those in very much favor of bose products. One thing about bose is they probably hate to pay royalties to anyone. That is why they are slow in complying with with new protocols, connection and all that in their systems. However rest assured when they put out a product with the latest technology it is very good. Meaning their up convert scaler to 1080p in my view is probably as good if not better than what's out there. I do not have the v system but if my current lifestyle were to die I would be in the market for one. After 7 years my lifestyle sounds as good as new, and still impresses people. They turn and look for massive speakers, and shocked when I point to those small speakers. Remember their acoustimass works best when running along a wall or behind a sofa when setting up. Also their costumer support is excellent. About the only thing wrong with my lifestyle is the touch screen remote showing some dead pixels. Called them and for 50 bucks they will recondition it to new. One knock I have on them is systems compatibilities, meaning there should be some lifetime compatibility with their newer products and old ones.


"Is this system also have dts-hd? dolby true hd?" Again probably not. They are slow in adapting new technology.


----------



## help_me_please

Thank you for you feedback! Very encouraging...


If anyone else out there owns one of the v systems I'd like to hear what they also have to say.


----------



## robandmar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *help_me_please* /forum/post/12646866
> 
> 
> Thank you for you feedback! Very encouraging...
> 
> 
> If anyone else out there owns one of the v systems I'd like to hear what they also have to say.



I just set up the V30 and when I did the inital setup using the HD DVD play A3 and used there DVD for setting up the sound it was 5.1 and I thought it was good. Then I started playing regular HD DVD's and all of them had PCM 2.0. Now I only did 3 DVD's but all three did the same thing. So it looks like I will have to go to component video with optical audio so I can get the 5.1. Very disappointed since I had been waiting for bose to come out with something with HDMI and now it can't handle I guess compressed audio.


----------



## help_me_please

thank you for your feed back... indeed disapointing


i would be more inclined for a blue ray player.. would the v20 be more compatible with a blue ray for the sound compared to the hd dvds?


i read up on this system some more and no it is not dolby hd and dts hd compatible... what happens to the sound does it get downgraded or something? or what type of setup should i use to maximise the aq conected to a blue ray player that is dts hd and dolby hd compatible.?


----------



## mmadden

what happens to the sound does it get downgraded or something? or what type of setup should i use to maximize the AQ connected to a blue ray player that is dts hd and dolby hd compatible.?


My rear speakers wouldn't output any sound. Just a hiss. So HD sound is definitely not compatible with BOSE products at this time. At least with my system.


----------



## phoenix79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robandmar* /forum/post/12795440
> 
> 
> I just set up the V30 and when I did the inital setup using the HD DVD play A3 and used there DVD for setting up the sound it was 5.1 and I thought it was good. Then I started playing regular HD DVD's and all of them had PCM 2.0. Now I only did 3 DVD's but all three did the same thing. So it looks like I will have to go to component video with optical audio so I can get the 5.1. Very disappointed since I had been waiting for bose to come out with something with HDMI and now it can't handle I guess compressed audio.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *help_me_please* /forum/post/12813966
> 
> 
> thank you for your feed back... indeed disapointing
> 
> 
> i would be more inclined for a blue ray player.. would the v20 be more compatible with a blue ray for the sound compared to the hd dvds?
> 
> 
> i read up on this system some more and no it is not dolby hd and dts hd compatible... what happens to the sound does it get downgraded or something? or what type of setup should i use to maximise the aq conected to a blue ray player that is dts hd and dolby hd compatible.?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmadden* /forum/post/12879340
> 
> 
> what happens to the sound does it get downgraded or something? or what type of setup should i use to maximize the AQ connected to a blue ray player that is dts hd and dolby hd compatible.?
> 
> 
> My rear speakers wouldn't output any sound. Just a hiss. So HD sound is definitely not compatible with BOSE products at this time. At least with my system.



Its funny when people don't read the past conversations on the same topic







. Go back to page 1 of this discussion its replies 3, 5 & 9


----------



## help_me_please

no that doesn't answer my questions.. but thanks anyway


----------



## scrapser

I have the Bose V20 which I received and set up this weekend. I noticed the display showed 2.0 and was wondering what it meant. I have the Panasonic BD30 Blue-Ray player and I was looking at the audio set up instructions in the manual. It recommends using HDMI for video and either component or optical for audio to get the best sound. If either of these choices is used, it says set HDMI video "ON" and HDMI audio "OFF". I chose to use optical and set the options accordingly. By the way, I have a Sony KDS60A3000 HDTV.


There's also a place on the menu where you can specify either PCM 2.0 or Bitstream for output. I set the output to Bitstream and when I watch "Titanic" (standard DVD), I can set the audio to eith Dolby Digital or Dolby 5.1 from the movie disc setup menu and now that's what I see on the Bose display and hear through the system when I watch the movie. I'm not sure how all this works ultimately. Does anyone know if the Bose system picks up whatever the movie's audio output is?


It's kind of hard to understand all this...each component in the system has its own settings so I get confused about which takes presidence over the other. I'm assuming the DVD output is detected by the Bose system and it adjusts accordingly.


----------



## ericw530

I was having the same problem you had with my v20. I have the samsung bd-up5000 blu/hd combo player hooked up to my v20 and I was getting nothing but 2 channel pcm. I had to change the audio setting is the samsung player from PCM to bitstream(audiophile) to get true 5.1 surround.


I had called bose, and they said that they v20 is not capable to process the new HD audio formats. That is why the players are defaulted in PCM - for those new HD audio outputs, but if your receiver can't play it it will convert it to a 2 channel PCM (PCM 2.0).


I have been getting great sound with DD 5.1. Wish it could convert the new HD audio formats, but no biggy.


Another grip that I have with the system is that it takes the system about 10 seconds, or so, to receive picture when switching sources or from SD to HD on the cable box. This, from the bose rep, was because of the receiver upconverting the image to 1080p. You can change the settings in the bose system to "fixed" rather than "adjustable" to shorten this delay, but then it won't upconvert every signal to 1080p. If a TV show is 480p/1080i etc then that is how it will be sent to the TV.


----------



## GregF2

When I had tried the V30, I thought Bose told me I could pass through the signal and tv would then up convert it. Agree with you on the short delay, that was annoying.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericw530* /forum/post/12913958
> 
> 
> I was having the same problem you had with my v20. I have the samsung bd-up5000 blu/hd combo player hooked up to my v20 and I was getting nothing but 2 channel pcm. I had to change the audio setting is the samsung player from PCM to bitstream(audiophile) to get true 5.1 surround.
> 
> 
> I had called bose, and they said that they v20 is not capable to process the new HD audio formats. That is why the players are defaulted in PCM - for those new HD audio outputs, but if your receiver can't play it it will convert it to a 2 channel PCM (PCM 2.0).
> 
> 
> I have been getting great sound with DD 5.1. Wish it could convert the new HD audio formats, but no biggy.
> 
> 
> Another grip that I have with the system is that it takes the system about 10 seconds, or so, to receive picture when switching sources or from SD to HD on the cable box. This, from the bose rep, was because of the receiver upconverting the image to 1080p. You can change the settings in the bose system to "fixed" rather than "adjustable" to shorten this delay, but then it won't upconvert every signal to 1080p. If a TV show is 480p/1080i etc then that is how it will be sent to the TV.


----------



## scrapser

Since I made the audio adjustments on my BD player, the sound has been astounding! I get the Dolby 5.1 signal when available, otherwise it switches to Digital Dolby 2.0.


I don't have a lot of movies but so far I have watched the following:

SDVD

Titanic

Master and Commander

Dune (SciFi miniseries Director's Cut)

Zulu

Legend

The Thing

Blue-Ray

300


I'm very happy with my V20. It's everything I was looking for and then some.


----------



## robandmar

I just changed the DVD player to a blu-ray Sony BDP-S1 (found a brand new on @ BB for $349) and finally I am getting the 5.1, it is so much different compared to the PCM 2.0.


Just watched the 5th element and it looked and sounded excellent. I know why blu-ray beat out HD (the picture and sound are so much better).


----------



## White Shadow

RaggaetonSalsero or others: I have the same gear as you, Sony 52XBR4 and Bose V20. I can not get the Bose remote to turn the TV power on and off. Tried on-screen programming following the instructions in the Op Manual, but I can't find the matching TV Code. Any advise would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## spisam

I looked at Bose V30 and liked the system very much. But......I could not justify spending $3000. I bought a Sony SS2000 for $320 at BB. I love the system and the sound is great especially in 5.1. It has 3 HDMI inputs. I am not knowlegable enough to compare quality but for me the Bose V30 is not $2700 better.


----------



## furley11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/12242058
> 
> 
> I guess the "like what" is asking what does Bose offer that others do not.
> 
> 
> For a few things:
> 
> Very well laid out RF remotes that can operate thru walls and component cabinets and can contol all my other stuff.
> 
> Very user friendly systems, reading a manual not required.
> 
> Great on-screen menus for making any and all settings.
> 
> Customer phone support, live person answers the phone right away and is able to help with any issues that one might have.
> 
> System up-grades, they will apply all or some of the original purchase price of any system towards purchase of a newer system.
> 
> Regular software up-grade CD's mailed to you.
> 
> Easy to hook-up systems with minimal wiring.
> 
> No need to buy longer or heavy gauge speaker wires (other brands most of the time come with short, light gauge speaker wires that get thrown in the garbage).
> 
> Auto calibration set-up.
> 
> GREAT RESELL value on ebay.
> 
> Small speakers for those of us that do not need or want larger speakers.
> 
> The sound, personaly, I like the Bose sound very much, with that being said I also like Yamaha and Onkyo for the way they sound, but I like Bose as well.
> 
> 
> If anyone can tell me a system that offers most of those features let me know, I have looked.
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh, the cons of Bose, yes, they are expensive, but then again your paying for all the features listed above that other brands dont offer.
> 
> 
> I know I will get replys to this post and Im sure most of them will be Bose bashing so how bout this for an idea Bose bashers.
> 
> 
> Instead of the typical bashing and telling me what kind of paper the speakers are made of and how Bose does not publish their specs, and instead of the slam sayings like "no highs no lows, must be BLOWS" why dont you Bose bashers offer input on other systems that have most of the features that I listed.
> 
> 
> AGAIN: Some of the most important features to me:
> 
> User friendly.
> 
> On screen menus.
> 
> RF remote that will control all my other stuff.
> 
> Small'ish speakers.
> 
> Good resale value.
> 
> HDMI inputs.
> 
> Auto calibration.
> 
> No need to read and learn "ANOTHER" manual.
> 
> 
> Thank in advance Bose bashers.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



I am trying to pick a system, and you really lay out some good points. The problem I am having is I come to this forum and hear Bose-bashing with only the reply of "too expensive for what you get". But, then I see an explanation like this and I wonder when someone is going to counter these points. So far, no one really has.


So far, I have found that while the Bose V20 is pricey, by the time you get all the HTIB components to match up to this one with the ease of the setup, you are spending the same amount of money. In particular the RF remote (as you pointed out) is pretty big. To get another system and an equivalent RF remote to control it, you automatically add at least $200.


I would also like to hear the arguments to the expandability of the V20 versus simply a multi zone system. All the other systems (Onkyo, Denon, etc) with multizone capabilities seem to creep into the same price range quickly.


All I ask is if others want to claim another system is better for less money, please list it specifically instead of making blanket statements. I would be glad to choose a cheaper system of equal or better quality with all the amenities as you list here.


----------



## Raymond Leggs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/12241769
> 
> 
> I was wondering how long it would be for the Bose bashing to begin on this thread.
> 
> 
> To answer your comment: I for one have been exposed to this forum for many many years and I have owned Onkyo, Yamaha, Denon and Pioneer systems to name few brands, I have also owned Bose systems.
> 
> Sorry to say all the Bose bashing is not going change my opinion that some Bose products offer features that other brands do not.
> 
> While sound quality is very important to me I do not buy a system for just sound quality "ONLY", if I did, I would probably buy only Onkyo or Yamaha.
> 
> I would list the reasons why I sometimes buy Bose products but why should I bother, Bose bashers are not open minded to any reason or opinion except their own.
> 
> ALL systems and brands, Yamaha, Onkyo and Bose have pro and cons to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



I agree with you.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phoenix79* /forum/post/12241822
> 
> 
> While the cost of Bose is questionable it does have good sound, worth the price, don't know. Yet the issue seams to be the HD-DVD player. Are you going to Bash Toshiba or HD-DVD now?
> 
> 
> Like what?



I'd lean more towards the player because of It's problem.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/12242058
> 
> 
> I guess the "like what" is asking what does Bose offer that others do not.
> 
> 
> For a few things:
> 
> Very well laid out RF remotes that can operate thru walls and component cabinets and can contol all my other stuff.
> 
> Very user friendly systems, reading a manual not required.
> 
> Great on-screen menus for making any and all settings.
> 
> Customer phone support, live person answers the phone right away and is able to help with any issues that one might have.
> 
> System up-grades, they will apply all or some of the original purchase price of any system towards purchase of a newer system.
> 
> Regular software up-grade CD's mailed to you.
> 
> Easy to hook-up systems with minimal wiring.
> 
> No need to buy longer or heavy gauge speaker wires (other brands most of the time come with short, light gauge speaker wires that get thrown in the garbage).
> 
> Auto calibration set-up.
> 
> GREAT RESELL value on ebay.
> 
> Small speakers for those of us that do not need or want larger speakers.
> 
> The sound, personaly, I like the Bose sound very much, with that being said I also like Yamaha and Onkyo for the way they sound, but I like Bose as well.
> 
> 
> If anyone can tell me a system that offers most of those features let me know, I have looked.
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh, the cons of Bose, yes, they are expensive, but then again your paying for all the features listed above that other brands dont offer.
> 
> 
> I know I will get replys to this post and Im sure most of them will be Bose bashing so how bout this for an idea Bose bashers.
> 
> 
> Instead of the typical bashing and telling me what kind of paper the speakers are made of and how Bose does not publish their specs, and instead of the slam sayings like "no highs no lows, must be BLOWS" why dont you Bose bashers offer input on other systems that have most of the features that I listed.
> 
> 
> AGAIN: Some of the most important features to me:
> 
> User friendly.
> 
> On screen menus.
> 
> RF remote that will control all my other stuff.
> 
> Small'ish speakers.
> 
> Good resale value.
> 
> HDMI inputs.
> 
> Auto calibration.
> 
> No need to read and learn "ANOTHER" manual.
> 
> 
> Thank in advance Bose bashers.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo




You just spoke the trute with that ond Dayvo. most remotes that come with most receivers do have buttons in random locations.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pocket Aces* /forum/post/12244416
> 
> 
> No matter how you look at it Bose overcharges for what they sell and they don't sound good compared to systems at half the price. Even before I came to know boards like this and way before I even bought my own systems I was listening to Bose in stores and I could tell they didn't sound as good as most other systems. I came to my own conclusion that people were paying for a name and not actual performance. About all the ease of installation mentioned about bose, you could spend alot less on another setup and have professional installation and still save cash and have better sound.



Its his ears and he enjoys his setup so its ALL that matters yes he admits most of the other stuff SOUNDS better but HE likes the FEATURES the bose offers which the other systems do not.


----------



## Jamie XJR

Hi, I have just purchased a Bose V20 and have linked it to a SKY HD reciever and a PS3.

The sound is displayed as PCM2.0. I have connected optical cables and adjusted all the settings as recommended, but cannot get DD5.1, What do I need to do? Surley BOSE cannot sell a unit with HDMI connectors that cannot process 5.1.


----------



## phoenix79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jamie XJR* /forum/post/13941959
> 
> 
> Hi, I have just purchased a Bose V20 and have linked it to a SKY HD reciever and a PS3.
> 
> The sound is displayed as PCM2.0. I have connected optical cables and adjusted all the settings as recommended, but cannot get DD5.1, What do I need to do? Surley BOSE cannot sell a unit with HDMI connectors that cannot process 5.1.



It does, but as this thread has mentioned before it cannot support HD audio so if you send it HD audio it will only give you PCM 2.0. So send it DTS or DD 5.1. If your having problems call up Bose, one thing people agree about Bose is they have superb customer support.


----------



## tji

I was thinking about getting the V20. I'm glad I read this thread first.


Has anything changed with the V20 in the year since people posted on this thread?


Can it handle all the normal HDMI audio formats?

Have they released any similar updated products that may work better?



I really like the compact size of the V20. I would prefer one more HDMI input (possibly two more). Overall it's very nice. But, for $2,000, I'm not willing to go with big limitations in the basic function of the device -- audio processing.


----------



## vvegas

Hello Fellow Bose V series lifestyle Owners,


I just purchased a Sony BDP S350 Blu-ray player last weekend and I have connected it to my Bose Lifestyle V20 HTS via HDMI. Both the V20 and the S350 are running their latest respective firmware. The S350 is connected to the DVD input on the Bose via HDMI. Then the Bose is connected to my Sharp Aquos HDTV via HDMI. All systems support 1080p.


When I connect the S350 to the DVD input on the Bose Media center, I can see the Sony startup screen on my TV about 5-10 seconds when I first turn the device on, but then the screen goes blank momentarily and then I just get a Green Screen on the TV. No audio, either. It never makes it to the XMB screen.


Now, here's where things get interesting. When plugged into the second HDMI input on the Bose in the CBL/Sat port, everything works fine - both audio and video. The S350 also works fine when connected directly to the TV.


If I plug my Dish Network HD DVR (Vip722) into either the CBL/Sat or DVD HDMI port on the Bose, everything works fine. It's standard output is 1080i.


I've tried dropping the output on the S350 (1080i, 720p, 480p, 480i), but none of that makes a difference when connected to the DVD HDMI input on the Bose. It always just shows a solid Green screen.


I've tried unplugging and resetting all the components, changing HDMI cables, etc., but it makes no difference.


I've spoken with both Bose and Sony support. My V20 was originally running an older firmware, so Bose sent me the latest and I installed it last night. It added new remote codes, so now the Bose universal remote can control the S350. But it did nothing to address the DVD HDMI port issue with the S350.

Sony support didn't offer much assistance. But with both companies, I requested they escalate the issue and see if they can get some product engineers involved. Hopefully, I hear back from them.


As far as I can tell the issue is only with the Sony Blu-ray player and the DVD HDMI port on the V20. I am suspecting this is an issue with the HDMI handshake between the Bose and Sony and hopefully can be fixed via firmware.


But I was wondering if anyone else has seen solid green output from the Bose V20 when connecting a Blu-ray player via HDMI? Or for others with the Bose V20 and S350, are you having similar issues when connected via the DVD HDMI port? If so, what was your solution to the problem?


Thanks


----------



## JWE103

Hi, I'm new to this forum and just seen your issue with the Bose V20. I just purchased the V20 myself and have had no problems with the green screen. I suspect it might be "handshake" related. I have the same set up as you do except my Blu-Ray player is a PS3 and my TV is a Samsung LCD. I would try a couple things to see if it helps, first do a complete reset of the Bose system. This involves 1.) Unplugging the media console from the wall 2.) Unplugging the audio cable from the back of the media center 3.) Unplugging the acoustimass module from the wall 4.) Unplugging the audio cable from the acoustimass module. 5) Wait at least 30 seconds. Now simply plug the audio cable back into the acoustimass module, then the media center. Finally plug the acoustimass module back into the wall, then plug in the media center. These steps have to be peformed in this order.


As far as the handshake is concerned, Bose told me it helps to turn the DVD player on first, then the TV, and turn the Bose audio system on last.


Hope this works for you, good luck!


----------



## vvegas

Thanks for the suggestions. I went through the full reset with the bose support folks and it unfortunately did not correct the problem. My only choice at this point is to send it in for repairs for about $175 + shipping (which includes a new one year warranty). My system has another problem where, after some time, it starts showing sort of a ghosting/almost stained glass effect on output. That can be "Fixed" by resetting the system. The latest firmware was supposed to address it, but I still see it happening occassionally (once every 2-3 months).

I suspect I have an early unit with a manufacturing defect. It's unfortunately the first of several Bose products I have owned to have a serious problem.


Thanks again for offering your suggestions.


----------



## vvegas

I think I've discovered two major issues with my V20 system. One, described in my earlier post, was with connecting certain HDMI devices. This appears to be an inability to decode HDCP on the HDMI input for the "DVD" input. That's where I have my Dish Network VIP 722 HD DVR receiver connected. The 722 reports that HDCP is not supported (it attempts to use HDCP over HDMI when I watch HD content downloaded to the DVR from the Dish website). Perhaps this is also why my Sony Blu-Ray player (and PS3 I recently purchased) are unable to funtion correctly on that HDMI input.

I also had problems with the video output from the unit to my TV from time-to-time. The image would start to look fuzzy, with strange colors and shadows (the closest thing I can compare it to is a stained glass window sort of effect). This occurred randomly, usually after the unit had been on for a while. I would "fix" it by unplugging and plugging it back in a minute or two later.

Well, after it occurred again a few weeks ago, I decided to raise the media center unit off the shelf (where it stands alone, not sitting on top or underneath other devices). I did this by placing two very small metal bowls underneath it on each side. Now I haven't experienced the problem since. I suspect there is an overheating issue with the media console. It doesn't seem to have a fan and I believe it only vents from the bottom of the media console.

I plan on sending a note to bose support about these problems and see what they have to say (which is likely to send it in for repairs). But I just wanted to share my experiences with others in case you were having similar problems.

I'm running the Feb 2010 firmware 02.02.01_05.00.18


----------



## dougsowell

How do you upgrade the firmware on the bose v20? It does not find my TV, or my DTV codes. I have had it several years and never updated anything.


Thanks!


----------



## vvegas

First, call Bose and ask them to send you the latest firmware disc. When the disc(s) arrives, put it in your DVD player and it will perform the upgrade. There are some requirements - for example, I believe the DVD player may have to be connected by HDMI to the V20.


It will take around 45 mins or so to complete.


----------



## dougsowell

Thanks, will do that today.


----------



## Scuba629

So I tired to read as much as I could on all the Bose info here. Does the V20 now support the Dolby TruHD and DTS-HD Master Audio formats with a fireware update.... Amoung others like Dolby Pro Logic II and so forth?


And if it doesn't would the new models like V25 and V35 do it?


----------



## dougsowell

I have been reading up on the V-20 and I am still not sure what to do.


I have a V-20 with a HD-DTV, an X-Box, Sony Blue Ray DVD, Wii hoooked up to my 65". I also get the 2.0 reading on my bose while watching DTV, but I notice on my xbox or sony, the sound is so much better. I have contacted bose on getting a cd for the firmware upgrade.


Is there any settings that I need to change to improve the sound?


Bose to Sony-HDMI Cable with audio cable hooked up

Bose to HD-DTV-HDMI Cable with audio cable hooked up

X-Box to Tv - HDMI Cable, with xbox to bose aux audio cable

Bose to TV with HDMI and audio cable hooked up.

Wii to bose hooked up with component cable.


Am I missing anything?


Thanks for all the help!


----------



## dougsowell

Standard audio red/white, from each source to my bose, and then from my bose to my tv.


----------



## vvegas

The v20/v30 do not decode Dolby TruHD or DTS-HD. According to the Bose website, The T20/v25/v35 do support Dolby TrueHD and uncompressed multi-channel PCM.


The v20 supports Dolby Digital and DTS 5.1.


----------



## vvegas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougsowell* /forum/post/19514166
> 
> 
> Standard audio red/white, from each source to my bose, and then from my bose to my tv.




For anything you connect to the Bose via HDMI, there is no need to connect audio separately. Likewise, from the Bose to the TV, just the HDMI cable is needed for both audio and video.


You mentioned the HD-DTV is only coming up as 2.0 -What is this product, exactly?


In the system menu, you can tweak the input source to make it sound stronger, so I would see if that makes a difference on your Wii. You can also tweak bass, treble, and speaker settings. Be sure to also use the AdaptIQ to calibrate the speakers for your room. It does make a noticeable difference.


----------

